# How is your summer going?



## MarijaZzz

Hallo,

how would I ask it in Dutch: "How is your summer going?"? Are there any similar expressions to this English phrase in Dutch language?

Thank you in advance and I hope for your help,

Marija


----------



## Janis Rainis

Goedenavond,

"Hoe gaat het met je zomer (vakantie)?" How is your summer (holiday) going?


----------



## eno2

Hoe verloopt jouw zomer?


----------



## MarijaZzz

Dank jullie wel!


----------



## eno2

En welkom.


----------



## Teachinglang

Hoe is je zomer?

(Sorry for the late answer, and I know this question has been solved already, but I would personally not use either of the options given above ('hoe verloopt je zomer?' is possible, but it sounds formal to me. 'Hoe gaat het met je zomer?' is not something I've heard in the Netherlands. I'd prefer 'hoe is je zomer?'

Similarly, you could say 'hoe is je zomer(vakantie) tot nu toe?', or, when it's over, 'hoe was je zomer(vakantie)?')


----------



## eno2

Vakantie is niet vermeld in de vraag. Anders luidde het: hoe gaat het met je vakantie? Het is een ongewone vraag. Elk antwoord is ook ongewoon.


----------



## Teachinglang

Klopt, dus dan is het gewoon 'hoe is je zomer?'. Ik weet vrijwel zeker dat ik die vraag de afgelopen maand een keer aan iemand heb gesteld, dus voor mij is 'ie niet zo ongewoon 

Grappig, 'hoe gaat het met je vakantie?' klinkt mij even raar in de oren als 'hoe gaat het met je zomer?'. 'Hoe is je vakantie?' is dan wel weer prima en heb ik de afgelopen dagen nog gebruikt. Misschien een verschil tussen het noordelijk en zuidelijk taalgebied?


----------



## eno2

Mja. Natuurlijk is "hoe is je vakantie" prima.

"Hoe is je zomer" is ook prima.



Misschien "How is your summer" ook? 

"How is your summer going": dat going klinkt  uitnodigend voor een verhaal

en ontbreekt in die prima lapidaire  vragen. 

Ik heb me natuurlijk laten flessen door dat going.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

We hebben hier volgens mij wel degelijk met een cultuurverschilletje te maken. In Noord-Europa is het een gebruik dat mensen elkaar een fijne zomer wensen en vragen hoe de zomer geweest is wanneer ze elkaar later terugzien. Dat komt natuurlijk doordat de zomers in het noorden kort zijn en veel meer dan bij ons beschouwd worden als een uitzonderlijke tijd van het jaar waarvan je maximaal moet genieten.

Ik beweer niet dat wij elkaar op onze breedtegraden nooit een fijne zomer wensen, maar het is veel gebruikelijker in landen met een kouder klimaat.


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, eens met Teachinglang en Hans M. Ik heb nog nooit geïnformeerd naar iemands zomer, hoogstens naar iemands vakantie-ervaringen. Als ik dan toch iets moet zeggen, zou ik waarschijnlijk dit er nog wel uit krijgen: Hoe is je zomer tot nu toe verlopen? Dat kan nog wel, denk ik.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ja, eens met Teachinglang en Hans M.



Maar "hoe is je zomer" is dan toch niet prima?:




> Ik heb nog nooit geïnformeerd naar iemands zomer, hoogstens naar iemands vakantie-ervaringen. Als ik dan toch iets moet zeggen, zou ik waarschijnlijk dit er nog wel uit krijgen: Hoe is je zomer tot nu toe verlopen? Dat kan nog wel, denk ik.


----------



## Teachinglang

Nee, ik gok niet dat bibibiben het met me eens is dan. Ik vind het namelijk totaal niet vreemd om naar iemands zomer te informeren. Ik gebruik 'hoe is je zomer?' veelvuldig, evenals:

hoe is/was je vakantie?
hoe is/was je week?
hoe is/was je weekend?
hoe is/was je dag?
hoe is/was de bijeenkomst/het feest/oudejaarsavond/...?
Ik hoor het ook veel om me heen (twintigers in de Randstad, maar ook bijvoorbeeld scholieren), maar blijkbaar zijn wij een uitzondering!


----------



## eno2

.

Vragen "hoe is je week" is de facto raar  gezien  de week nog niet voorbij is.

Het is daar dat "verloopt" gemakkelijk opduikt, want een verloop bevat een nog voortschrijdend tijdsverloop in het heden

Hoe verloopt je week?

Asking "Hoe is je week" sounds a bit weird, because the week  has not yet ended.

That's why "verloopt" gets easly added:  Because "Verloopt" contains a still running time interval.

"Hoe verloopt je week"


----------



## bibibiben

Teachinglang said:


> hoe is/was je vakantie?
> hoe is/was je week?
> hoe is/was je weekend?
> hoe is/was je dag?
> hoe is/was de bijeenkomst/het feest/oudejaarsavond/...?


Die gebruik ik ook. 

Edit: In nogal wat gevallen alleen de verleden tijd. De tegenwoordige tijd wringt hier en daar. Zie ook het commentaar van eno2.

Maar nee, ik informeer niet naar iemands herfst, winter, lente of zomer. _Hoe is je zomer?_ levert ook opvallend weinig hits op Google op. Vaak toch ook met _tot nu toe_ of _tot dusver_ erachteraan geplakt. Of er wordt een verledentijdsvorm gebruikt.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Zie ook het commentaar van eno2.


De edit is beter..


----------



## Teachinglang

bibibiben said:


> Vaak toch ook met _tot nu toe_ of _tot dusver_ erachteraan geplakt.



Nu jullie het zeggen, ik denk dat ik er zelf ook vaak 'tot nu toe' achter plak 

Ik realiseerde me trouwens dat de zinnen die ik hierboven noemde voornamelijk in de chat voorkomen. Ik denk niet dat ik in een gesprek zou vragen 'hoe is je vakantie?' of 'hoe is je dag?'.

Edit: 
Net even de zoekfunctie gebruikt in de chat. Mijn eerste gebruik van 'hoe is je vakantie?' dateert uit 2012, al gebruik ik 'hoe was je vakantie?' vaker. Alle mensen in mijn chat gebruiken 'hoe is je week(end) tot nu toe?' vaker dan 'hoe is je week(end)?', maar ze komen beide voor.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Volgens mij impliceert How is your summer going? dat iemand wil weten of alles goed verloopt en de persoon in kwestie het naar z'n zin heeft. Ik denk dat _gaan _en _verlopen _niet die impliciete lading dekken.

Ik denk dat bibibibens voorbeelden alleen op kortere periodes van toepassing zijn. _Hoe gaat je vakantie_ en _hoe verloopt je vakantie_ zou ik nooit zo formuleren.

Ik zou vrijer vertalen, iets als _heb je een leuke zomer?_ of _bevalt de zomer een beetje?_


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik vind 'Hoe is je zomer/winter/herfst/lente tot nu toe?' wel een leuke zin om een gesprek te starten. Dat het weinig hits heeft op Google, wil niet zeggen dat het raar of ongewoon is in spreektaal.


----------



## eno2

Hoe is mijn zomer? Goed. Een maand bezig. Ik blijf het raar vinden.


----------



## Red Arrow

Door al die seizoenen was ik 'tot nu toe' vergeten. Ik heb het aangepast.


----------



## bibibiben

Brownpaperbag said:


> Ik denk dat bibibibens voorbeelden alleen op kortere periodes van toepassing zijn. _Hoe gaat je vakantie_ en _hoe verloopt je vakantie_ zou ik nooit zo formuleren.



Ik evenmin. Ik heb deze zinnen ook niet als voorbeelden gegeven. Wat ik wel zou zeggen:
– Hoe was je vakantie?
– Hoe is je zomer tot nu toe verlopen?



Brownpaperbag said:


> Ik zou vrijer vertalen, iets als _heb je een leuke zomer?_ of _bevalt de zomer een beetje?_



Dat is te vrij. _Heb je een leuke zomer?_ stuurt veel meer dan het neutralere _How's your summer going?_


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> Volgens mij impliceert How is your summer going? dat iemand wil weten of alles goed verloopt en de persoon in kwestie het naar z'n zin heeft. Ik denk dat _gaan _en _verlopen _niet die impliciete lading dekken.
> _?_



Iemand wil weten of alles goed verloopt maar mag niet vragen "Hoe verloopt  je zomer?"


----------



## Brownpaperbag

eno2 said:


> Iemand wil weten of alles goed verloopt maar mag niet vragen "Hoe verloopt je zomer?"



Mag wel, maar klinkt onnatuurlijk.


----------

